
E-voting without fraud - lelf
http://www.ted.com/talks/david_bismark_e_voting_without_fraud
======
higherpurpose
Wait, does the "receipt" include your vote choice as well? Because then it
would be a _terrible_ idea. If others can see how _you_ voted, then you'll be
intimidated or bought to vote a certain way.

